# MSI X58 Pro-E (MS-7522) Bios Update Nötig, Nur wie?



## KonterSchock (31. Oktober 2015)

*MSI X58 Pro-E (MS-7522) Bios Update Nötig, Nur wie?*

bräuchte Hilfe beim Bios Update, 

hab versucht per USB stick über das im im Bios angebotene M-Flash zu updaten, nur finden er die Bios Datei nicht aufm  stick.

stick ist auf fat32 formatiert.

Drauf habe ich das hier: V8.14B8

Brauchen tue ich das neuste, und ich glaube dies hier ist es: 7522v8F

hier der link, falls man ihn brauch, MSI Deutschland - X58 Pro-E

Automatisches Bios Update Tool Zeigt mir keins an, mein Xeon X5677 wird nicht sauber erkannt, und meine Speicher auch nicht.

ich hoffe es kann jemand helfen.


----------



## tdi-fan (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MSI X58 Pro-E (MS-7522) Bios Update Nötig, Nur wie?*

Gepacktes Update von MSI runterladen und direkt auf den Stick extrahieren und nicht auf dem Rechner extrahieren und dann auf den Stick kopieren


----------



## KonterSchock (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MSI X58 Pro-E (MS-7522) Bios Update Nötig, Nur wie?*

ok, ich habs nämlich erst auf PC dann aufm stick.

versuch deine rat.

Edit,
Hat nix gebracht.


----------



## KonterSchock (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MSI X58 Pro-E (MS-7522) Bios Update Nötig, Nur wie?*

weiter wie aufm Bild komme ich nicht, der findet die Dateien nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tdi-fan (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MSI X58 Pro-E (MS-7522) Bios Update Nötig, Nur wie?*

Hast evtl. ein oder zwei Bios-Updates übersprungen? Keine Ahnung vll hilft das ja eins nach dem anderen zu installieren.


----------



## KonterSchock (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MSI X58 Pro-E (MS-7522) Bios Update Nötig, Nur wie?*

Ok, Probier ich gleich, falls Tipps postet sie.


----------



## tdi-fan (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MSI X58 Pro-E (MS-7522) Bios Update Nötig, Nur wie?*

Hier ist auch ein Youtube-Video übers Update https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Quv86FmgtY

Vielleicht wurde nur was übersehen, kann ja passieren


----------



## KonterSchock (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MSI X58 Pro-E (MS-7522) Bios Update Nötig, Nur wie?*

Bekomm diese Felder nicht zu sehen, ich kann mein Stick zwar auswählen aber da findet der nix.

ach ja meine Rams laufen Max mit 1600mhz, obwohl die 2000mhz können, die CPU läuft mit 4800mts anstatt 6400.

hab das Video schon gesehen, hat mir nicht weiter geholfen, sprich bekomm keine Datei zum auswählen angezeigt.


----------



## tdi-fan (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MSI X58 Pro-E (MS-7522) Bios Update Nötig, Nur wie?*

Wenn du das gepackte Update runterlädst und öffnest, sind da 2 Anleitungen vorhanden, in der zweiten (Word-Datei) steht auch so ziemlich am Ende wie das über Dos geupdatet bzw geflasht wird. Sonst wüsste ich jetzt keine Möglichkeit bzw Option mehr, aber hoffe du bekommst das schnell hin irgendwie.


----------



## Combi (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MSI X58 Pro-E (MS-7522) Bios Update Nötig, Nur wie?*

bei mir war es so,dass mein stick nicht erkannt wurde,weil er zu gross ist.
ich habe nur 64gb,32er und ein paar16er.
ich musste einen der 4gb sticks nehmen,damit es klappt.

gibt es noch die methode,das bios online runterzuladen,auf den desktop und dann vom desktop aus zu flashen?
asus hatte zb mal die option,lief immer top,keine gefahr wie bei flashen im netz.


----------



## KonterSchock (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MSI X58 Pro-E (MS-7522) Bios Update Nötig, Nur wie?*

über das MSI Update Tool zeigt der mir kein neues bios an, das Tool bringt mich nicht weiter.

kann kein englisch kann mir einer aushelfen?

hab nun 3 verschiedliche Versionen versucht aber der junge finden keine Daten, stick Größe hat 8Gb

bei aus war es damals einfacher beim Rampage2

Edit, hab es nun auf eine 30mb sd karte, aber der updatet nicht, sprich der friert ein, sobald ich auf die sd karte gehe.


----------



## tdi-fan (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MSI X58 Pro-E (MS-7522) Bios Update Nötig, Nur wie?*

Kannst vom Stick booten? Also im Bootmenu den Stick auswählen und booten?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahwVa1BmJCQ


----------



## KonterSchock (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MSI X58 Pro-E (MS-7522) Bios Update Nötig, Nur wie?*

Der bootet nicht vom Stick. Auswählen ja nur kommt da, das der nix laden kann.

Weis nicht wie man den ohne weiteres bootfähig macht.

weis grade nicht weiter.


----------



## Knogle (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MSI X58 Pro-E (MS-7522) Bios Update Nötig, Nur wie?*

Du musst der Datei nen bestimmten Namen geben. Hatte das Problem auch. Ich schaue gleich


----------



## egert217 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: MSI X58 Pro-E (MS-7522) Bios Update Nötig, Nur wie?*

Mach dir nen bootfähigen Stick, so z.B. https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Bootfähigen_DOS_USB-Stick_erstellen

Pack das im .zip erhaltene BIOS (.8F0 Datei in deinem Fall) und das Flash Programm (AFUD4310) drauf, dann einfach AFUD4310 und den Namen von deiner BIOS-datei eingeben


----------



## KonterSchock (1. November 2015)

*AW: MSI X58 Pro-E (MS-7522) Bios Update Nötig, Nur wie?*

Super hat geklappt, neues BIOS mit Erfolg aufgespielt, und somit Geschichte.

danke an alle.

Grüße 
kS


----------



## Neivel27 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: MSI X58 Pro-E (MS-7522) Bios Update Nötig, Nur wie?*

Habe das gleiche Problem. Wo muss ich denn die/den Namen eingeben?

EDIT

Habs auch hinbekommen. Man muss also vom Stick booten und dort den Namen des Flashtools <Leerzeichen> und dann den Namen des Bios' eintippen.


----------



## GodMrGraf (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: MSI X58 Pro-E (MS-7522) Bios Update NÃ¶tig, Nur wie?*



egert217 schrieb:


> Mach dir nen bootfähigen Stick, so z.B. Bootfaehigen DOS USB-Stick erstellen – Thomas-Krenn-Wiki
> 
> Pack das im .zip erhaltene BIOS (.8F0 Datei in deinem Fall) und das Flash Programm (AFUD4310) drauf, dann einfach AFUD4310 und den Namen von deiner BIOS-datei eingeben




Hallo, habe das gleiche Problem, das ich nicht updaten kann, kann mir jemand helfen per Telefon oder so? Bitte!


----------



## Jizonajerkef (5. April 2021)

Hallo, der Thread ist zwar schon einige Jahre alt, aber vielleicht hat jemand einen Hinweis zu meinem Problem. Mit Hilfe der oben genannten Tipps konnte ich auf meinem MSI x58 Pro-E ein bios update über einen bootfähigen usb Stick durchführen. Allerdings wurde unmittelbar nach dem Upgrade wieder die alte Version im Bios angezeigt (8.14).


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. April 2021)

Jizonajerkef schrieb:


> Hallo, der Thread ist zwar schon einige Jahre alt, aber vielleicht hat jemand einen Hinweis zu meinem Problem. Mit Hilfe der oben genannten Tipps konnte ich auf meinem MSI x58 Pro-E ein bios update über einen bootfähigen usb Stick durchführen. Allerdings wurde unmittelbar nach dem Upgrade wieder die alte Version im Bios angezeigt (8.14).


Wir wollten eigentlich die Raubgräberei unterlassen, aber ich bin mal nicht so.

Gibt es im BIOS einen Schreibschutz für das BIOS?
Den könnte man deaktivieren und das Update noch mal testen.

Das BIOS 8.14 finde ich nicht bei MSI:
https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X58_ProE .

Was steht im M-Flash-Bildschirm:
https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X58_ProE#down-bios  ?


----------

